# TRI-TEC Steam Sound System SS-500



## trainman 2015 (Jan 17, 2015)

TRI-TEC Steam Sound System
I recently purchased one of these units. There is no manual. Does anyone know anything about connecting and using this type of unit? There are switches and controls on the front panel for Whistle, Bell, Chuff, as well as adjustments for rate and volume. There are terminals on the back of the unit for "power in", "variable voltage", "track", "speaker output". As per the power adapter that came with the unit, "power in" is 20 volts AC. (power for the unit could also be obtained from the 18 volt and Base terminals on the rear of an AF transformer?). By connecting a speaker to the speaker terminals you can hear the whistle, bell, etc sounds. I am wondering about the connections and use of the "variable voltage" and "track terminals. Could a person connect the 5-18 volts from a transformer to the "variable voltage" terminals and connect the "track terminals" to the track and use the unit to supply sounds to the tender? I am hesitant to try anything without knowing for sure what will happen. It would be nice to have a manual and/or operating instructions. I have tried searching the Internet for the manufacturer of the unit and for information on using the unit, but have not found anything.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

TRAINMAN2015

I FOUND SOUND SOME ADVERTISING THAT MAY HELP. IT LOOKS LIKE THERE IS A SOUND CAR THAT COMES WITH THE SET. YOU CONNECT YOUR TRANSFORMER TO THE VARIABLE INPUT AND YOUR TRACK TO THE TRACK OUTPUT. THE SOUND CAR PICKS UP THE SOUND SIGNALS AND MAKES THE STEAM SOUNDS. I THINK IM CORRECT AFTER READING THE AD. HOPE THIS HELPS.

HERES THE LINK:

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/tri-tec-steam-diesel-sound-system-107098670


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

Reading the link, it appears that the signals are sent through the rails. I'm looking at a G scale boxcar with a Tri-Tech sound unit. If my rails are not powered, I use battery power, how would a signal reach the boxcar ?


----------

